# Tool Restorations >  Lathe restoration

## warsztatOdZera

Lathe - Restoration

----------

DIYSwede (Jan 27, 2021),

hegefer (Jan 26, 2021),

HUMARIA (Jan 27, 2021),

lassab999 (Jan 27, 2021),

Moby Duck (Jan 27, 2021),

nova_robotics (Jan 26, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Jan 26, 2021),

Rikk (Jan 28, 2021),

rlm98253 (Jan 27, 2021),

Slim-123 (Jan 27, 2021),

trigger (Jan 26, 2021)

----------


## LyleD

Hi warsztat0dZera

A very nice job indeed!

I see you used WD-40 for some of the degreasing. But what was the solution in the spray bottle? Did you battle to find seals for the headstock? I have a Colchester that must be refurbished. I've got oil leaking from the headstock gearbox. 

Regards,

----------

luis bandeira (Jan 30, 2021)

----------


## mansworld

Colchester Student Lathe. An old treasure Made in England.

----------

